# Délais de rétractation en Suisse.



## redanovitch (1 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous,

Voilà, j'ai reçu mon nouveau PowerBook 17 1.66 GHz mardi de l'Apple Store (j'ai déjà éprouvé 2 TiBook et 1 AluBook 17 1.33 GHz). Il se trouve que je viens de remarquer que j'ai un pixel défectueux - le rouge ne marche pas (Pixel Check). De plus, le superdrive fait de légers cliquetis par intermittence pendant la lecture d'un disque.

Je sais qu'il n'y a qu'un terroriste de la perfection comme moi pour remarquer tout cela (c'est tout juste si je n'ai pas pris un microscope pour inspecter la coque). Mais, j'en suis malade.

J'ai lu dans les forums qu'il était possible de faire un échange standard pendant la période de rétractation (1 semaine). Cependant, c'est la loi en France, mais en Suisse qu'en est-il?

Si oui, et que je suis encore dans les délais, pensez-vous qu'un échange standard me garantira un écran impeccable et un ordinateur irréprochable? J'ai bien peur, en effet, de me retrouver avec 2 ou plus de pixels défectueux, ainsi que de nouveaux travers qui ne sont pas sur celui-ci.

Enfin, de ceux d'entre vous qui sont des êtres humains normaux (sans maniaquerie), pensez-vous que j'exagère?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide psychologique car je n'arrive pas à détourner mes yeux de ce pixel!!!


----------



## Tox (1 Avril 2005)

redanovitch a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu dans les forums qu'il était possible de faire un échange standard pendant la période de rétractation (1 semaine). Cependant, c'est la loi en France, mais en Suisse qu'en est-il?
> 
> Si oui, et que je suis encore dans les délais, pensez-vous qu'un échange standard me garantira un écran impeccable et un ordinateur irréprochable? J'ai bien peur, en effet, de me retrouver avec 2 ou plus de pixels défectueux, ainsi que de nouveaux travers qui ne sont pas sur celui-ci.



Habitant sur Genève, j'ai pu rendre un iBook commandé sur l'AS, après quelques jours... une semaine ou 10 jours, je ne sais plus... Il avait lui aussi un pixel défectueux. Mais c'était surtout son manque de réactivité qui me génait. Normalement, tu trouves ces informations sur le site Apple.

En ce qui concerne les "travers" possibles, cela reste une question de chance ! Mon deuxième iBook, je l'ai pris à la Placette et cette fois aucun pixel HS.

Bonne chance à toi !

PS : Rappelle-toi tout de même que le plus important n'est pas la machine, mais ce qu'elle te sert à créer . Et je le dis en guise de thérapie, je connais les mêmes affres que toi chaque fois que j'achète un objet que je considère comme précieux. A tel point que j'en n'oublie, dans un premier temps, la fonction première de l'objet pour me focaliser sur son aspect.


Edit : ceci dit, vu le prix d'un PB 17", on est en droit d'attendre le zéro défaut !


----------



## DanMac (2 Avril 2005)

Si on n'est pas pressé, ne pas acheter sur l'AppleStore, à la Placette de Lausanne, j'ouvre l'emballage (c'est facile pour les iBooks, PowerBooks et Macs minis) et je regarde. En plus si je constate un problème une fois chez moi, j'y retourne et je fais remplacer.


----------



## redanovitch (2 Avril 2005)

Merci de vos réponses. Mais, après maintes réflexions, je pense que c'est plus du chichi qu'autres choses. Mon pixel défectueux n'est vraiment visible que lorsque l'écran est noir (du genre sortie de veille) et lorsque je le regarde les yeux à 5 mm de l'écran, le nez dedans. Je l'ai même pris, le premier jour, pour une poussière, jusqu'à ce que j'ose nettoyer l'écran. En plus, il est en haut à gauche. Si je ne l'avais pas cherché, je ne l'aurai jamais remarqué.

Concernant mon SuperDrive, j'ai gravé 10 DVD+RW et effacé 3 ou 4 sans que le bruit ne me gêne. Je crois que j'étais dans mon jour où il fallait que je trouve une raison de m'énerver (et j'y suis bien parvenu).

Alors, maintenant , trêve de débilité chronique, et au travail pour finir mes calculs, traiter mes images et achever la rédaction de ma thèse.

Un maniaque en voie de guérison mais avec risques de rechutes .....


----------



## Tox (2 Avril 2005)

redanovitch a dit:
			
		

> Alors, maintenant , trêve de débilité chronique, et au travail pour finir mes calculs, traiter mes images et achever la rédaction de ma thèse.
> 
> Un maniaque en voie de guérison mais avec risques de rechutes .....



Je crois que tu es un sage... Et pour tout dire, si tu as besoin de cet ordi de manière professionnelle, ta décision est la meilleure !

Un 17", Pfou le veinard !


----------

